# OT - Who's has the extra money to try this.



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Flying last week on business I found this in the SkyMall spring catalog.

http://www.skymall.com/shopping/search.htm. Item number 204746017

Wish i had the money to try it.


Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Do you have an item number?? The link goes to 678 items...


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Do you have an item number?? The link goes to 678 items...


"Dave???......Dave's NOT Here !!!!..." :freak:
sorry Dave, but U walked rite into "That" 1 :wave:
Bubba 123


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Sorry I did a cut and paste. Item number is 204746017

Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Slick!! I wouldn't mind messing with one of those myself!!


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

http://www.makerbot.com/

I will be getting one of these soon


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

There are so many 3d printers in the $1,000-$2,000 range it's hard to decide which is best. We have been in the market looking for a while now.

Chicago has a store to help people learn about 3D printers....

http://www.the3dprinterexperience.com/


----------



## adiaz (Nov 26, 2012)

A 3D printer and 3D scanner and PC and software and a $10K hole in your pockect you can reproduce or make anything!

Plus cost of extrudable plastic of course!

I played with this technolgy when it was in first became viable for general end users. We converted old HP inkject printers to print plastic and modified them to print layers. In those early days the printable items were very small and limited. The cost is dropping and will continue to drop. It will be more affordable and more common place in the neart future.
The medical world is reaping benifits from this technology too. Soon printable organs can be made. Seems the heat at fractions of an sec doesn't damage live tissue cells.

Look here:

http://msnvideo.msn.com/?channelindex=8&from=en-us_msnhpvidmod#/video/bd17645e-5a0d-448a-993f-1be67d9c6834


----------



## tjetracer (Mar 20, 2003)

The company I work for makes the Cube. Not bad for big non detailed items but too rough for the fine detail required for car bodies etc. Believe me I have thought about making the bodies on the bigger machines but even those have a tough time making a smooth looking body.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Tjetracer, thanks for the input that is good to know.

Dave


----------



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)

Here is a direct link to the original item. 
There are definitely some possibilities there.
http://www.skymall.com/shopping/detail.htm?pid=204746017&c=


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I know nothing about this technology, so pardon the question if it is off-base. Could this technology be used to make plastic track pieces?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't see why it couldn't, provided the track fits within the working dimensions of the printer. You would have to provide and install the rail. It probably wouldn't be efficient for production of a bunch of track, but for one off stuff it should work.


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

Someone should make a bunch of MM Service Road Turnoffs and flood the market. Then a bunch of single lane track.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

On the news today they said some people arw making undetectable guns that work with this printer. 

Great huh


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> On the news today they said some people arw making undetectable guns that work with this printer.
> 
> Great huh


Sounds like something Fox News would say as facts never stand in the way of reporting..............

Sure you could make a toy gun, but not one that would actually fire a bullet as we know it.

The same was said when Glock started making their composite guns.

Some of the gun can be plastic, however the barrel, receiver and firing pin would have to be metal.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

TexMexSu said:


> Sounds like something Fox News would say as facts never stand in the way of reporting..............
> 
> Sure you could make a toy gun, but not one that would actually fire a bullet as we know it.
> 
> ...


*cough*

http://reason.com/blog/2013/05/03/that-3d-printed-handgun-youve-been-waiti


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

Crimnick said:


> *cough*
> 
> http://reason.com/blog/2013/05/03/that-3d-printed-handgun-youve-been-waiti


I will believe that when I see them actually shoot it successfully with off the shelf ammo and not the one off round shown as it appears to be.

I especially love the part.....


> 100% 3D printed ABS gun


....except for the metal firing pin.

and this small detail....



> so long as I don’t publish details of its mechanics or its testing until it’s been proven to work reliably


----------

